# Starting out: Flickr? Picasa? PBase? Other?



## Harley (Jan 13, 2012)

Contributors on this forum are very thoughtful, so I'd like to solicit your advice again.

Flickr seems pretty popular for photosharing, but how does one decide? What would you recommend? Starting out I'm just interested in a good basic free photo sharing site, but may eventually want more. I don't currently have my own webpage or blog up and running but I do own a domain. 

What are the critical things to consider when building an online portfolio?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2012)

If you want a professional look that uses your own domain name, you might look at Smugmug, but its not free. 

If you want free, you will have to take the advertising that goes to pay for it. Free versions also usually limit the size and number of images, and, if you don't use them, or even if you do, they might all disappear without notice. Lots of people have had this happen.

One of the good things about Flickr is that you can export images to it from many of the photo editors. ACDSEE and Lightroom, to name two.


----------



## ghosh9691 (Jan 13, 2012)

Harley said:


> Contributors on this forum are very thoughtful, so I'd like to solicit your advice again.
> 
> Flickr seems pretty popular for photosharing, but how does one decide? What would you recommend? Starting out I'm just interested in a good basic free photo sharing site, but may eventually want more. I don't currently have my own webpage or blog up and running but I do own a domain.
> 
> What are the critical things to consider when building an online portfolio?



You can use Flickr, but your photostream is limited to showing the newest 200 photos for the free version. Picasa has limits on total disk space - about 1Gb. Windows Live Skydrive let's you store up to 25GB for free. There are others available as well...


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 13, 2012)

I like Flickr because of all the different groups you can be a part if. Pretty much any lens, camera, style of photography and interest has a group you can join and participate in.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2012)

I use Flickr - at $25/yr, the Pro version is a great value. If I wanted a more commercial/pro feel, I'd use Zenfolio or Smugmug.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2012)

I use Smugmug, but bought a paid Flickr Pro version for my wife. It fits her needs very well, and you get a lot for a small price. you can start with the free version and then upgrade if you like it. I find it a bit strange to use, but like anything else, you will learn to use it quickly if you keep at it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2012)

I use flickr and showcase my stuff to family using flickriver. Mostly family things. It also works as a screensaver for AppleTV and all that stuff.

I use 500px for stuff I consider better shots.

I don't update either as much as I should.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Jan 13, 2012)

I love deviantART because its unlimited in how many photos you upload and it has a storage and scraps feature too.

I used Flickr but I didn't like the limits for the free account. Same with Skydrive

I think for building an online portfolio, choose only your best images. heh heh for me sometimes what I think was the best image may not be so to the general public so sometimes I put a photo in scraps and participate in group critique night chats on dA and if there is a good response, I move it back to the main gallery. XD


----------



## Harley (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the insights into the options and their value! 
+1 everybody...

Any more thoughts?


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Jan 13, 2012)

^just modified my post the same time you posted!


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 13, 2012)

Another vote for Smugmug. But its $60pa if you want to upload videos.

One advantage of a paid account with Smugmug, flickr etc is that there is no limit on the number of photo or video uploads per month. I use my account as an offsite backup method. This can also be handy while travelling. Why risk your gear being stolen or breaking and losing your photos? Provided you have a reasonable internet connection, you can upload your favourite photos. 

If you ever build a website, it is often easier to incorporate a flickr gallery compared with smugmug. For example, I'm a wordpress fan and I just did a quick check. Searching for Smugmug brings up 13 plugins, whereas flickr brings up 245. But I'm sure the smugmug ones work great. 

Lightroom and most other software supports both Smugmug and Flickr for easy uploading. If your using software, I'd suggest checking to see what it supports. This isn't essential, just makes things easier.

I've got a smugmug program on my phone which I like. This allows me to show photos to anyone, anywhere.

Therefore, if I was deciding what to use, in order of importance I'd give some thought to how many photos I'd be uploading and if I'd be uploading videos. I'd choose a site that integrates with my existing software. Then I'd choose a site with easy sharing options, mobile phone programs, ability to incorporate into a website etc.


----------



## Cyclops (Jan 13, 2012)

I use smugmug, it's a fantastic site.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 13, 2012)

I use Smugmug as well. I like the layout and interface, but what I really like is that I can upload all the videos I want, which is great for showing friends/family videos of my kids.


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 13, 2012)

Another smugmugger here. Only signed up a few weeks ago, and the things that I instantly liked:
- You can set your own layout, colours, everything. flickr really annoys me with its white background, black all the way for me. Even more customisable if you know javascript and/or css, which I don't (or i'd have written my own site and be hosting it myself).
- Selling stuff. I'm going to be realistic and presume i'll never get a sale, but it's nice that the option is there. Only the Pros ($140 pa) can set their own prices, i'm not sure what the rest do.
- Private galleries, password protected, you can even post an 'anonymous' gallery publicly that noone can figure out is linked to the rest of your portfolio (like writing under a pen-name, if you will, I've already got a project in mind using this feature). And I've already uploaded all the photos I took at xmas, shared them with the people who were there, told them the password and link, they can download the originals (or whatever other size I set as maximum), print them off, whatever. Much better than posting as an album on facebook as they have young kids and may not want their pics posted up everywhere publicly, also can't just give them a memory card/stick/dvd because they live on the other side of the country.
- Unlimited uploading (as good as your net connection is). Don't think you can upload RAWs, but if you're on holiday and shoot raw+jpg, upload the jpgs, then your computer/camera/backups get stolen, at least you've got _something_.

Big downside:
- $40 for cheapest, $60 for the decent, $140 for everything (the $140 option is called 'Pro', and it really is only for pros who get income from it, most people should be happy with the cheapest two.

But upside:
- 14-day free trial, in 'pro' mode. It's definitely worth your while checking it out.


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 13, 2012)

Flickr is a great way of getting your pics out there.
500px is a better way of advertising your best stuff.

If you have a domain name, you can always get a Wordpress site going - they really are quite useful for photographers, and come with themes custom tailored for photographers needs including photo gallery, blog and even sales facilities.

Tumblr is another option as is Deviant Art.

Essentially they're all horses for courses.

No one is gonna see your work unless you let them know it's there - and i suppose on that front, Flickr is best.
Join some groups, follow others and get followed back, and you could end up like my mate, who gets about 3-400 comments and up to a 1000 views almost every time he posts a picture. I do like his stuff, but some of it, by his own admission, is not good work and yet it still gets enormous responses...

I personally run a Flickr account, 500px account and am now developing a WordPress based site. The Wordpress requires a little bit of understanding of how to 'customize' the look/ theme for our needs. I've also got a Tumblr account but hardly ever use it. Don't find it user friendly.

I suppose the best advice is to run multiple accounts and see which one works for you.


----------



## P_R (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in a similar position to the OP so I read with interest the responses.

One question I have about the various sites is in regard to copyright? I presume all is spelled out in the terms and conditions once one signs up, but are there pitfalls and/or small print (or is that font?) to watch out for?

cheers,

P_R
(also, my first post! Long time reader though...)


----------



## RC (Jan 13, 2012)

Hillsilly said:


> Lightroom and most other software supports both Smugmug and Flickr for easy uploading. If your using software, I'd suggest checking to see what it supports. This isn't essential, just makes things easier.



I too think supporting software is a valid thing to consider when choosing a service.

Here is web resource (which I used) comparing the 3 popular sites.
http://web.appstorm.net/reviews/images/flickr-picasa-and-smugmug-shootout/

Smugmug to me was the most impressive service. However I recently chose flickr since Smugmug is more that I need at this time. I do see myself upgrading to Smugmug in time.


----------



## xROELOFx (Jan 13, 2012)

as a webdeveloper this is an easy thing for me. i've made my own website and system to manage/update it, and have free hosting at the company i currently work for. i do have a flickr account though, wich is empty


----------



## Harley (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! This is great info prior to diving in. I have Lightroom, so that will play a factor. I appreciate the help. More +1's for y'all...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2012)

P_R said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in a similar position to the OP so I read with interest the responses.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, if you publish images with no watermark, they can and will be grabbed, copywrite statement or not.

Then, its up to you to find them and try to get them removed, or get compensation. I don't have any work that I value, if someone copies it, its not a big deal, but I understand that others may have valuable work.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Jan 14, 2012)

On using these type of sites as a backup.. and to add to my previous reply, I was really happy that I saved a file on dA. On Flickr, apparently you can't download the original pic without upgrading to a pro account. But on dA i was able to recover the photo, after accidentally wiping it off my hard drive before backing it up on an external drive.

I use flickr and skydrive for photos I only want certain people to see thanks to the "guest pass" or private links. I tried picasa but the fact that it's sending private links that don't work after taking several hours of uploading photos, kinda ticked me off.

dA for image backup(I use dA's automatic obnoxious watermark feature so i can have my photos protected but still able to download the original file without such a copyright) and for photo critique, tutorials, group chats. heh heh

For me, the site/service being free was my number one priority. ;D Each site has its features and while paying for a premium/pro account may save time with all the features available on a single account, if you rather not pay, like me, make accounts on several of these sites and use them when you need to.


----------



## ampersand (Jan 14, 2012)

i just discovered 500px.com
it's a great place to browse and share your work, i find it much better than flickr which i also have an account with.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 14, 2012)

if you have your mind on a professional looking site where people will find you and you can choose to make sales, there are a couple of options, both are paid services but if you are out to make money you usually have to spend money:

1. Photo shelter. I don't know the costs, I have in my mind a figure of about 450 dollars a year. You can upload a lot, tag the photos to increase SEO (search engine optimisation) and set your price for different size photos. I know. few photojournalists who use this well and make a lot of money from their sales, they all say the tagging is essential, just sticking pics up with non specific tags such as "dog in park" leads to nil sales, whereas "man walking Labrador retriever in Central Park" will. 

2. Foliolink (I use this) is great to showcase your work and make portfolios with. A lot of wedding/portrait/editorial photographers use this to send links of their work to clients, youcan create portfolios aimed at sales, there are upload spaces for sending batches to clients but I don't like this feature as it isn't user friendly. Prices range between maybe 200- 600 dollars a year plus a start up fee, but if you have a good body of work it pays for itself with one job usually. Also, they do have pretty good SEO functions and it's simple to use, easy to change background colours etc, but it ain't cheap which is the drawback. You can see what mines looks like here and at the bottom of the page if you click the foliolink icon it'll take you somewhere to show other layouts people use:

http://www.willrobb.com

Good luck

Will


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 14, 2012)

P_R said:


> One question I have about the various sites is in regard to copyright? I presume all is spelled out in the terms and conditions once one signs up, but are there pitfalls and/or small print (or is that font?) to watch out for?



For copyright reasons, you should be fine with any of the major suppliers. You retain ownership of all your photos at all times.
The clauses to watch out for are the ones that read like "we can use your photo for promoting our site", if that's in there then they can use it on their front page and you'll get $0 in return. But you'll still get a lot of views out of it.

The exception is Google+, don't upload there if you ever want to sell those pics professionally. Basically, by uploading to them you give them a right to use your photos for whatever they want. Not a big deal for most people, you can still sell them and make cash.
But if you get hired by someone who wants an exclusive license to do what *they* want with the files (ie, you and your camera are just tools employed by the company, the 'company' legally takes and owns the photos).
If you upload it to google+, then the 'company' that hired you and g+ both own the photos. I probably didn't explain that very well, a web search will probably find more info on it. But don't worry unless you're a real pro who can't eat dinner without selling photos.


----------



## Harley (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks again! Great info!


----------



## Emeyerphoto (Jan 25, 2012)

Since you have a domain name, I would do as one person suggested and look at the free Wordpress galleries to host your images, but don't be afraid to host on Flickr. Flickr is pretty good to start out with and interact with other photographers who are interested in what you like to shoot as well. One suggestion though is to make sure you have a copyright on your images. There have been instances where people have used images from Flickr on other pages, and do not upload a full sized hi-res version of the image. The image should be decent enough to show your work, but small enough where if somebody wanted to use it, it would be difficult to make a high quality print out of. 

Same thing applies to your own domain if you choose to go that route, make sure you take appropriate measures to avoid people copying your image without your knowledge. There is a debate about watermarking on your image, but remember it is your image that you are protecting and not the person's on the other side of the monitor.

My two cents,

Erik


----------



## revup67 (Jan 26, 2012)

I've chosen Flickr and utilized initially the free account to test the waters. I opted to go forward with the Pro account and am most pleased. Be sure to utilize Flickr's many amenities such as Organizing, Joining Groups such as (example the Canon 8-15mm group or many of the Awards groups, B&W groups, etc. Their support team is excellent whether free or Pro account. Know the differences however as there are various restrictions on the Free account beyond the limitation of 200 photos such as posting to only 10 groups vs. unlimited. The Slideshow link is a big plus when emailing friends and Family as well as pressing the"L" key to view a photo on black background


----------



## Harley (Jan 27, 2012)

Doing a 14-day trial with SmugMug at the moment and I really love it so far. Very good rendering of the photos. Excellent at adapting to the viewer's screen or device. The iPhone interface is quite impressive. Their technical assistance has been quick and responsive, too.


----------



## BobSanderson (Jan 27, 2012)

You might consider Zenfolio. It is a very fast loading option that allows unlimited uploads and downloads of your originals (if you wish), has an option for selling your work and allows the customization of the site you ask for. I have been with them for 3 years and recommend their service to you.


----------

